# Carp are monster fighters!



## saskcarp (Apr 16, 2003)

Does any one here fish for carp? I think that they are the hardest fighting freshie pound for pound in the world! Contact or check out http://www.carpanglersgroup.comfor more info!They have a great forum too!


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

saskcarp, pound for pound carp are right up there. I've always enjoyed the fight of the catfish and bullhead personally, but carp are good fighters. Sheephead fight pretty good too, and in my eyes their fight is underrated. You wanna talk fish that fight, kind of comparing apples and oranges I know but bluegill fight like they're going up against Mike Tyson for the heavyweight boxing title. I've got some good carp stories to share with you if you're interested in hearing them.


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

Saskcarp- Yeah I fish carp! They are one of my favorites. I fish primarily with I fly rod. I stalk them just like they do bonefish in the carribean. They tear out line faster than you'd believe. Let's hear more on this thread everyone.
P.S. I agree that Bluegill are best pound for pound.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

To be honest, I'm not a fan of carp, but in a way I am. When I bottom fish, I'm tending to catch some catfish and bullhead. Anything else that aren't cats or bullies are a bonus if they fight good. Here's something to add on this, pound for pound another good fighter is the white bass. Whether they're a runt or if they're damn good sized, they'll scrap like the best of them. Caught a good number of them last year, and most were keepers, all from bottom fishing. Kind of surprising, because I cast out about 70 yards out or so, and at that point its anywhere from 15-25 feet deep in my guess-timation, not sure exactly how deep though. I would even figure that I caught as many as I missed, because I would be using a decent sized hook to reel in the bullies and catfish. Those white bass love stealing my nightcrawlers. I can't say I'm too familiar with how white bass act and feed, etc. I can't remember if I've ever caught them before last year. I guess I was catching them from I wanna say mid-May through the end of September, the was the last time I've been out because of car and weather issues. My question for the masses, to continue the thread is this: What is your opinion on the fight of the white bass? Also, does anybody wanna share in on any white bass stories, because I was having quite a bit of fun catching them last year.


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

White bass are a ton of fun when you find a school of them. Once you catch one you're bound to catch more. The best action happens during the spring, but I've caught them all through the summer. I usually fish from a boat, but did just as well if not better from the shoreline. Last summer me and a buddy were driving home from one of our baseball games and we stopped at 6 mile bay and just hauled them in. And you are right, they fight as hard as anything.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

I caught more white bass last year then I have ever caught before, all from the shoreline. Funny because I'd be bottom fishing in about 15-20 feet of water looking for catfish and bullhead and instead I'd be reeling in white bass like they were hotcakes. I probably lost as many as I caught because my hook was too big for some of them because I'd be looking for the good sized cats and bullies. Only caught a couple channels and about three or four yellow bullhead because of the white bass, but many of them were keepers so its all good. They tug pretty good too. Is it just me or do they look a lot like sheephead? If it wasn't for the forehead and the hump on the sheephead's back I'd have a helluva time telling the difference.


----------



## christopher (Mar 25, 2004)

we would get into big schools of silver bass/white perch just before the channel cats would start to hit inthe evening. :sniper:


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

I love catching white bass. Funny how they'd keep taking our nightcrawlers when we'd have the proper hook for the catfish. Probably caught as many white bass as we missed. For as much fun as white bass are to bring in I'd rather it be a nice fat channel or flathead cat.


----------



## edjoebasser (Oct 22, 2005)

carp are fun to catch--small ones are goo eating if taken from cold water and smoked


----------

